# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > مبتدی: حل تمرین های نمونه با python

## milad_d993

سلام دوستان
اگه نمونه تمرین های برنامه نویسی با جواب (پایتون) در اختیار دارین لطفا بزارید
اگه حوصله جواب دادن به تمرین دارید.
نمونه مسائل و تمرین های طبقه بندی شده برنامه نویسی رو به زبان پایتون حل کنید.

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?331883-%D8%AD%D9%84-%D8%AA%D9%85%D8%B1%DB%8C%D9%86-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%86%D9%85%D9%88%D9%86%D9%87-%D8%A8%D8%A7-c

----------


## black phoenix

بکلیک

----------

